# az ausztrál outback



## franknagy

Ez a szó valami puszta- vagy sivatag-félét jelent. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy le lehetne magyarra fordítani, nem úgy mint a kengurut.


----------



## AndrasBP

A neten talált fotók alapján nem sivatag, inkább valami gyér növényzetű, lakatlan síkság. Javaslat: "pusztaság", de ez nem eléggé "ausztrália-specifikus". 
A világ különböző részein lévő sík pusztaságoknak sok nevük van, pl. préri, pampa, tundra, sztyeppe. Ezek félig-meddig már meghonosodtak, de igazi "fordításuk" nem hiszem, hogy van. Az "outback" még nem része a nyelvünknek, de lehet, hogy az lesz.


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> A neten talált fotók alapján nem sivatag, inkább valami gyér növényzetű, lakatlan síkság. Javaslat: "pusztaság", de ez nem eléggé "ausztrália-specifikus".
> A világ különböző részein lévő sík pusztaságoknak sok nevük van, pl. préri, pampa, tundra, sztyeppe. Ezek félig-meddig már meghonosodtak, de igazi "fordításuk" nem hiszem, hogy van. Az "outback" még nem része a nyelvünknek, de lehet, hogy az lesz.


András példái - "préri, pampa, tundra, sztyeppe" - már felvették a magyar helyesírást. Az "outback", mint sok más angol eredetű szó - "team", "job", "know-how" - kirí belőle a furán jelölt magánhangzók és mássalhangzók miatt. Majd ha az "outback"-bőé "autbek" lesz, beállhat a helyi pusztaságok sorába. A magyar nem úgy dolgozik, mint a német, amely mindent lenyel az idegen szavakból, nemcsak a helyesírást, hanem a többes szám jelét is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Válhatna belőle akár "autbek" is, de a szó speciális jelentése miatt nem valószínű, hogy elterjed majd ebben a formában. Ezzel szemben a modern magyarban napi szinten használatosak az alábbi angol jövevények, már magyar átírásban: fájl, szoftver, menedzser, tréning, dizájn, lézer, sztár, stb.


----------



## Zsanna

A Cambridge International Dictionary of English meghatározása alapján ("the areas of Australia that are far away from towns and cities, esp. the desert areas of in central Australia") elsősorban lakatlan, ember által nemigen látogatott vidéket jelent. (Jórészt a kontinens közepén.) 
A sivatagos jellege ellenére lehet benne növényzet, amennyire a természetfilmekből emlékszem.

Mivel helyspecifikus a kifejezés, így érthető az idegen szó használata (bár szerintem ilyenkor sem ártana egy kis magyarázat utána magyarul, amennyiben a szövegkörnyezet megengedi), de fordításban - szövegösszefüggéstől függően - valószínűleg lehetséges elkerülni és valamilyen magyar szóval helyettesíteni, de hogy melyikkel, az már egy adott példán múlik. (András javaslataival egyetértek.)


----------

